

It’s Just Fine to Make Mistakes - bootload
http://www.nytimes.com/2011/03/12/your-money/12shortcuts.html?src=recg&pagewanted=print

======
bootload
_"... There are ways that those with superperfectionist traits can try to take
things down a notch. They can try to break down tasks into more manageable
bites, so it does not feel overwhelming. ..."_

Decomposition works because the tasks are do-able. The downside, any lack of
resolution, timidity or weakness at any particular point at the transition
from one chunk to another can trigger failure.

